# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Sockets (TCP de prf.) Asynchrones

## T4unt

Bonjour.
Je viens vous mendiez de l'aide car j'ai beau cherch, je ne trouve AUCUN code source me permettant d'analyser le code d'un Server-Client(TCP si possible) Socket asynchrone.
Je vous demande donc, si possible, de me joindre un code source sur le net, ou bien l'un des votre.
Merci de toute aide, 
cordialement.

----------


## sshpcl2

tiens 

http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...us-TCP-Sockets

j'avoue le AsyncCallBack est assez indigeste ... bon parrais que  reste qu' un delegate 

sinon dans la msdn, tu peux toujours te servir du beginconnect pour tester l'ouverture d'un socket ... si tu veux un truc un peux plus imple 



```

```

qui donne un truc comme ca : 



```

```

je te laisse ecrire le callbackMethod

d'ailleur question pour question comment l'objet state (tcpstatus)  est grer ???  ::aie::

----------


## T4unt

Merci de votre rponse, elle me sera surement utile (je reste ouvert  toute autre proposition).
Mais je ne peux malheureusement pas rpondre  votre question dsol.
Cordialement.

----------

